
Microsoft's $399 Azure Kinect Dev Kit Now Available for Pre-Order - evo_9
https://uploadvr.com/microsoft-dk-azure-kinect/
======
corysama
Lots of details: [https://skarredghost.com/2019/02/25/all-need-know-azure-
kine...](https://skarredghost.com/2019/02/25/all-need-know-azure-kinect/)

